# Free plants local pickup only



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

a mass o LIMNOPHILA SP. 'GUINEA BROAD-LEAF'

a small wad o LINDERNIA ROTUNDIFOLIA 'VARIEGATED'


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Better get rid of them now as the Lindernia will soon be banned in Texas because TPWD has "insufficient information" and only one of four species of Limnophila listed by TPWD is approved, 2 others are banned because the State has "insufficient information" and one is banned bacause it is an invalid plant name. The Kasselman book lists 6 species, so at least 3 of them are banned. Only Limnophila aromatica is approved.

Hope you know which Limnophila is which before the exotic plant police come knocking to make an example of you. <grin>

Bob


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Bob you're such a character. Are you trying to tell me that you want the plants? If not then perhaps you should cross post this on the other thread.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Bob,

Call me at my cell that I gave you in a PM. Please.

I assume Kim is giving all her plants away in an effort to become a law abiding citizen. At last. Hope you like it, Kim!

--Nikolay


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

kimcadmus said:


> Bob your such a character. Are what you trying to tell me is that you want the plants? If not then perhaps you should cross post this on the other thread.


Actually no. What I told you will be the law come the end of January 2011. No joke.

Read here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-forwarded-aquatic-gardeners-association.html

Bob


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Phil was needing some stem plants really bad. Shoot him an pm.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

@Bob - I was joking with you. I am aware of the new proposed "White List" for aquatic plants and that is why I joked about cross posting it to that thread here. I will see you on Sunday.

@Digital_gods - thanks for the info but I PMed Phil before the post and have not received a response. The plants are in bags and need a home ASAP.


Does anyone want these plants - the guinea is very desirable and often pricey when you can find it!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim,
I'll come and pick them up from you after 5pm today. Please PM me with your address. 

Regards,

Robert


----------

